# Dr Larry Connor Queen Rearing at Caney Branch Farm



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

This was not one of my workshops. I do go to about everything bee related in Florida. Caney Branch Farm is near Monticello in the panhandle. I live in Tampa. 
http://americasbeekeeper.org/2011_Florida_Connor_Queen_Rearing.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We left our queen cells at Caney Branch Farms. 
Monday 3/28
Checked them again today and 4 have hatched out of the cells. Three are kind of small but one is large and yellow. In total I moved 27 cells to the cages I made based on Father Daniels model he showed us. However I made the cages larger so they have access from both sides to provide food and water. 
Thursday 3/31
Looks like we have 24 healthy queens right now and I expect the other 3 to be out Friday.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

new queens http://americasbeekeeper.org/Connor_Queen.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.org/Connor_Queen2.JPG


----------

